# lyft pay days?



## uber559 (Dec 25, 2014)

i just got aproved with lyft but i like to know when the new pay day and end of week day and hour starts for new pay period?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Why? It's a loser whenever you start. The week ends Monday at 3:00 AM for EST. May be a different end time (Sunday night midnight?) For PST.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I always thought 5am is the cut off. The peak hours matrix confirms it.


----------

